# In Memory of



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

It will be 4 years ago tomorrow, I had to make the decision to put Hana down, she is still missed and never forgotten. And Lucky misses her too.


This song says it all and I'm sure many of you feel the same.

PEACE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrC4f9yCDIU
sideshow by blue magic w/ lyrics

*Sideshow*

By Blue Magic


Hurry, hurry, step right up
See the sideshow in town for only fifty cents

Step right up, hurry, hurry before the show begins, my friends
Stand in line, get your tickets, I hope you will attend
It'll only cost you fifty cents to see
What life has done to those like you and me
See the man with the broken heart, you'll see that he is sad, 
He hurts so bad (so bad, so bad)

See the girl who has lost the only love she ever had
There's got to be no sadder show to see
No doubt about it, satisfaction's guaranteed
So let the sideshow begin
Hurry, hurry, step right on in
Can't afford to pass it by
Guaranteed to make you cry
Let the sideshow begin (hurry, hurry)
Hurry, hurry, step right on in
Can't afford to pass it by
Guaranteed to make you cry
See the man who's been cryin' for a million years, 
So many tears (so many tears)
See the girl who's collected broken hearts for souvenirs
It's more exciting than a one man band
The saddest little show in all the land
So let the sideshow begin
Hurry, hurry, step right on in
Can't afford to pass it by
Guaranteed to make you cry
Let the sideshow begin 
Hurry, hurry, step right on in
Can't afford to pass it by
Guaranteed to make you cry
So let the sideshow begin (hurry, hurry)
Hurry, hurry, step right on in
Can't afford to pass it by
Guaranteed to make you cry
Let the sideshow begin (hurry, hurry)
Hurry, hurry, step right on in
Can't afford to pass it by
Guaranteed to make you cry (hurry, hurry)
Let the sideshow begin (step right on in)


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry about your loss, even though it was 4 years ago, still hurts. Your girl was lovely.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

You never get over the loss! I lost Star 11 years ago and it still brings tears to my eyes!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So sorry about your loss. As life does move on -the pains of our loss always reside.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Rest in Peace Hana ...


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

Your words and images tell a story of a happy, loving family. 

It's easy to imagine your Hana there, faithfully yours. It's also easy to see and believe that you did your best, and even at the end, you thought of her first - though it would leave you to suffer.

About all any of us can do in this world is to make enough of a difference that we are missed when we leave it. Hana did that very well.

Peace to you, friend.
Bruce.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Life for a GSD can be quite short.

A smaller breed can very long lived. They're extraordinary dogs though and living with them is amazing even though they're not with us forever.

Your Hanna was truly unforgettable!


----------

